# E3



## reedstr16 (May 17, 2009)

So what are you hoping for from e3??????
you can also tell what you have heard is coming out for e3...


----------



## MygL (May 17, 2009)

StarFox, thats all I want


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2009)

I just hope they announce Kirby Wii, Zelda Wii, Super Mario Galaxy 2, or Kid Icarus Wii.


----------



## Ricano (May 17, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I just hope they announce Kirby Wii, Zelda Wii, Super Mario Galaxy 2, or Kid Icarus Wii.


isnt kirby supposed to be on wii?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 17, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but they haven't said anything about it since 2007. =/


----------



## bittermeat (May 17, 2009)

I'm hoping for Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep and 358/2 Days news.


----------



## Tyrai (May 18, 2009)

I'm just waiting on news for some Rpgs on the Xbox 360. Oh god, please let there be more coming out!

*Waits for Tales of Vesperia, Final Fantasy XIII and Star Ocean: The Last Hope*


----------



## Nigel (May 18, 2009)

whens the next E3?


----------



## -Aaron (May 18, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> whens the next E3?


Next month I believe. If I recall correctly, last year's E3 was around the first week or second week of June. Anyway, I'm currently waiting for Capcom, as they announced that they have 4 secret game announcements for the Wii.


----------



## Micah (May 18, 2009)

E3 is the first week of June.

I'm hoping for Nintendo to announce some huge, hardcore games. Star Fox, Kirby, Fire Emblem, Mario...any of those would be great.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 18, 2009)

Just please no Ravi Drums this time. XD


----------



## reedstr16 (May 18, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Just please no Ravi Drums this time. XD


hahhaahahhahaha ya

i hope that they have pikmin 3 and new legend of zelda mainly


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 18, 2009)

Zelda Wii Info
Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep and 365/2 Days
Possible Kingdom Hearts 3 Information
Final Fantasy XIII Stuff
Pokemon HeartGold and SoulSilver
Cool Announcements from Sony


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

I don't watch E3, I just hear the news the next day.

Hoping for Kirby Wii, another SSB, another Samus Wii, and hopefully one more Fire Emblem Wii. Also, maybe some 360 games, not sure D:

Am I the only one who likes Fire Emblem here?


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 18, 2009)

I have high expectations about this E3, mostly looking forward to a Zelda Wii title.
And why do people want a Mario Galaxy 2 so bad? I'd much rather have a compltely new Mario game.


----------



## John102 (May 18, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> StarFox, thats all I want


this.

and KH news


----------



## Ciaran (May 18, 2009)

A metroid ds, pikmin 3, new mario, zelda title, maybe some party-ish games as well


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> A metroid ds, pikmin 3, new mario, zelda title, maybe some party-ish games as well


I think Pikmin makes me cry.
Metroid DS... Nah.
i don't wait another Mario Galaxy, that game was just bad...
Mario Party 9 woulf be exciting.
Zelda won't  come out because of Spirit Trax probably.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's two zelda games being made right now though.
Spirit Tracks
and a unnamed wii game.


----------



## Ciaran (May 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this^^


(coughdont.try.and.act.smart,again.,xela.cough)


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stupid, I said probably.
Don't try to flame me, because I said probably. 
And you think not knowing that a new video game coming out is smart?

Don't try and make problems just because you were hurt from last time.


----------



## bud (May 18, 2009)

Well I am hoping I'll hear about or see gameplay videos of:
new Zelda game (NOT Spirit Tracks)
new Mario Party game (preferably on Wii)
new Metroid game
DDR Vol. 1

That's basically what I'm anxious to find out


----------



## bcb (May 18, 2009)

Starfox, F-Zero, Kid Icarus, Pikmin, and another Zelda for the Wii.

Oh, and Wii Music 2. xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> Well I am hoping I'll hear about or see gameplay videos of:
> new Zelda game (NOT Spirit Tracks)
> new Mario Party game (preferably on Wii)
> new Metroid game
> ...


Basically everything I said except DDR.


----------



## Ciaran (May 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think anyone here likes you???


----------



## Silverstorms (May 18, 2009)

I'm hoping for a new Star Fox and Zelda game, both for Wii.

I can't stand anymore Mario Party games.

Edit: And F-Zero


----------



## Ciaran (May 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> bud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you BASICALLY said 'Pikmin makes me cry'


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would I care? It's the internet.
I have friends in real life.
And don't change the subject on me because I got you.
Plus, a lot of people have a favor for me on this site.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K, I left out one thing.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 18, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you not like Pikmin?

Pikmin owns!


----------



## bcb (May 18, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone who hates pikmin either REALLY hates flowers or just gets impatient.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks bad to me. Maybe I'd get it if it looks interesting.
I lol at myself, because my house flag in CF is Olimar and Pikmin.

Olimar is going to be my new main xd
I won't buy it, just borrow it.


----------



## bcb (May 18, 2009)

Let's not forget Wii Music 2, people.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I think the gameplay way is different.
If it is the same as Fire Emblem, I will pick it up.
I am the only one who likes FE


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

WIi Music 2? Never played 1, so I can't judge Pie.


----------



## Ciaran (May 18, 2009)

Lets compare boys and girls




			
				xeladude said:
			
		

> I think Pikmin makes me cry.
> Metroid DS... Nah.
> i don't wait another Mario Galaxy, that game was just bad...
> Mario Party 9 woulf be exciting.
> Zelda won't come out because of Spirit Trax probably.






			
				bud said:
			
		

> new Zelda game (NOT Spirit Tracks)
> new Mario Party game (preferably on Wii)
> new Metroid game
> DDR Vol. 1



Who can spot the differances???


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Lets compare boys and girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that supposed to be funny or an insult? It seems like none.


----------



## bcb (May 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> WIi Music 2? Never played 1, so I can't judge Pie.


That game was killer. It needs a sequel, heck Wii Sports got one.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Massive contradiction there...

It looks bad....

But you like Olimar and Pikmin....

You might get it...

Then you're getting it...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wii Sports Resort looks excellent.
Maybe they can add a new feature, kind of like Guitar Hero for Wii Music 2.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes my maaaan.
I watched just one vid, and thought it was bad. But Olimar is going to be my new main in SSBB. He's good in the game amirite? I might get it, but I'll only borrow it.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 18, 2009)

I'm really excited about Wii Sports Resort.

Although what Sword Fighting has to do with the beach is anyone's guess.


----------



## Ciaran (May 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, see: guitar isnt a sport???


----------



## bcb (May 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOO... That would ruin the gameplay! Ohnoez!

We need more corny songs like the ABC's.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I have high expectations about this E3, mostly looking forward to a Zelda Wii title.
> And why do people want a Mario Galaxy 2 so bad? I'd much rather have a compltely new Mario game.


Yeah. Probably the only cool thing was Rosalina. O:

And Mario Party games suck.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant for Wii Music 2. 
I edited it.
Stop trying to find mistakes just so you can pass it off as a flame.
That's the most pathetic thing I have ever seen.
 <_<


----------



## bcb (May 18, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mario Party DS was okay.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends. Olimar can be more overpowering than G&W, but can also be easier to kill than Ivysaur.

Depends on how you use him.


----------



## Micah (May 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I have high expectations about this E3, mostly looking forward to a Zelda Wii title.
> And why do people want a Mario Galaxy 2 so bad? I'd much rather have a compltely new Mario game.


Galaxy 2 is already in the works. People just want news about it.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the first one, and most of the mini games were really fun.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 18, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Mario Party 8.

I will never EVER buy another Mario Party game again.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe we should talk about Olimar in Brawl outside of E3 thread.
Please Ninty of America, I'll take you back for a new Fire Emblem Wii!


----------



## bcb (May 18, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Starfox, F-Zero, Kid Icarus, Pikmin, and another Zelda for the Wii.
> 
> Oh, and Wii Music 2. xD
> 
> *And Elite Beat Agents 2*


Fix'd.


----------



## Conor (May 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love Mario Party. I think there some of the best games ever.  
Only the GC and N64 ones though.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elite Beat Agents.. I saw the cover for the first one and I'm like, "Looks bad." 
Put down the copy and left.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. Mario Party DS was kinda fun too though.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 18, 2009)

Nintendo better not have killed of F-Zero.

F-Zero for the Gamecube is my favourite racing game.


----------



## bcb (May 18, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Mario Party 8 too.

But DS is actually worth it.


----------



## Ciaran (May 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EBA was one of the funnest games ever, i still play it


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

PieDisliker said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DS was good amirite?
The story mode has a challenge though.


----------



## Conor (May 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never played DS one so I can't judge.
Anyway I just want another Mario game Tba.


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 18, 2009)

After the N64 Era Mario Party got lame.


----------



## John102 (May 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> PieDisliker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love FE thankyou.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yayz 

Sacred Stone or Sword of Seals?


----------



## Micah (May 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> After the N64 Era Mario Party got lame.


6 was the last good MP. DS was ok.

Fire Emblem Wii would be my most anticipated game right now.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! Hi 5 Comatose!
SS or SoS?


----------



## Silverstorms (May 18, 2009)

I've never played a FE game. Don't really plan to either.

I don't get the appeal of Mario Party. Over half of it is luck, and I hate that.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 18, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I've never played a FE game. Don't really plan to either.
> 
> I don't get the appeal of Mario Party. Over half of it is luck, and I hate that.


I would definetely recommend it to you.
There's one for just about every Ninty console except GB and N64. Not sure about SNES and NES.
Dunno if the DS one came out though. Looks :/
Get the Gameboy Advance ones though.


----------



## Micah (May 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Path of Radiance is my favorite, hands down.


----------



## -Aaron (May 18, 2009)

Well, it's official. Capcom just confirmed that Tatsunoko vs Capcom is coming to North America and that a demo will be in the Capcom Booth.

Basically, all I'm waiting for in Nintendo's section is the announcement of the release date of Tatsunoko vs. Capcom, Monster Hunter 3 and more details on the 2 other unannounced games they have planned.

Also, to all the people who want StarFox Wii, click *here*.


----------



## reedstr16 (May 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I don't watch E3, I just hear the news the next day.
> 
> Hoping for Kirby Wii, another SSB, another Samus Wii, and hopefully one more Fire Emblem Wii. Also, maybe some 360 games, not sure D:
> 
> Am I the only one who likes Fire Emblem here?


i doubt they would make another super smash bros cause they have only made one for each console, but its a possibility, but highly highly doubted


----------



## reedstr16 (May 18, 2009)

info

http://games.ign.com/articles/983/983080p1.html


----------



## beehdaubs (May 19, 2009)

I'm a little late to join this topic =3
But I would have to say that the most anticipated thing that I expect from E3 would be HalfLife 2: Episode 3.  Maybe throw in some other good third-party Wii games and I will be satisfied  ^_^


----------



## Gnome (May 19, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I'm a little late to join this topic =3
> But I would have to say that the most anticipated thing that I expect from E3 would be HalfLife 2: Episode 3.  Maybe throw in some other good third-party Wii games and I will be satisfied  ^_^


^ 5's.


----------

